# Muscle bike id help



## schaeferville (Mar 12, 2014)

Hey guys looking for some help with the id of this bike. My guess is Sears screamer but can't id for sure any help greatly appreciated


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 12, 2014)

I just figured out why they called these "screamers..." its lacking a seat.
Chris


----------



## jpromo (Mar 12, 2014)

Not a Screamer, they had a unique wedge shaped frame. It is Murray built, so it could have been a Sears badged bike, but it looks like a pig bike: a non-muscle bicycle that had muscle parts added to it so the kids could fit in.


----------



## RailRider (Mar 13, 2014)

1966 and newer Murray made frame. Other parts appear added.


----------

